# Buttery coffee??



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello,

I'm sometimes dubious of the names/tasting notes given to beans but I had a "butterscotch" espresso a few days ago at Workhouse in Reading (they roast their own beans, the butterscotch being a South American blend) that really was... Buttery.

Really gentle, no bitterness, hints of caramel sweetness... So my question is, can anyone recommend any beans with a similar profile? Is there anything known to be notoriously smooth, buttery, sweet etc?

Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rave used to do a fudge blend. Try some of the has been south American coffees for caramel, toffee etc


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I agree with jeebsy, Hasbean do some good South American coffees, particularly Brazilian, with predominantly caramel and toffee notes. Try their Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Rave used to do a fudge blend. Try some of the has been south American coffees for caramel, toffee etc


Rave seem to be really popular on this site, will give them a go!



Obsy said:


> I agree with jeebsy, Hasbean do some good South American coffees, particularly Brazilian, with predominantly caramel and toffee notes. Try their Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural.


I buy mostly from HasBean at the moment, pretty certain I tried that one and enjoyed it


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They haven't stocked it for years but HasBean used to do the Australian Skybury that was really buttery.

I think some other roasters offer it, but no idea how the different roast profile would affect that.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You could get the very bean: http://www.workhousecoffee.co.uk/coffee/butterscotch.html


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> You could get the very bean: http://www.workhousecoffee.co.uk/coffee/butterscotch.html


way ahead of you, was just wondering if there are other beans known to have a similar profile


----------

